
Covid-19 antibody study of MLB employees finds 0.7% have had the virus - xoxoy
https://theathletic.com/1763139/2020/05/10/covid-19-antibody-study-of-mlb-employees-finds-that-7-percent-have-had-the-virus/
======
duxup
I'm curious how you decide on MLB employees, and do they even have access to
all of them to test them?

~~~
xoxoy
The MLB agreed to it. The point was to get a large random sample of people
across the country...it doesn’t have anything to do with baseball otherwise.

My read is that this is more a bad thing than a good thing. I think the
assumption was that asymptomatic spread was more prevalent across country than
we thought, but this would disprove that theory.

Also they noted that these people are on average a higher socioeconomic status
than average American, and takeaway is that those who have been able to WFH
probably have a much lower prevalence of antibodies than essential workers,
even in hard hit areas like New York. Something to consider.

